# The worlds first all knitted animation



## Zelana (May 5, 2012)

In a cosy corner of England there are a couple of things the villagers are far too polite to mention. Everyone is naked and there's a huge double entendre in the room.
In the world's first all knitted animation, nudinits are the quirky inhabitants of Woolly Bush, a village bursting with Britishness and bare bottoms.

Trailer 




1st episode 




Typical British humour but I have no doubt there will be some who find it offensive.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Funny! Alot of knitting to make all the little people and scenery.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hilarious!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

That is so cute. But the only surprise to me being American I just don't see the Brits being this relaxed. Always thought of them being stiff upper lip wouldn't do such things. I like this a lot hope there is more.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

so amusing! a lot of word-play and sight gags...

so much detail went into each character, object and setting. tattoos, ear-hairs, comb-overs, whiskers... really clever design. i love the snaps on the piggies. it has given me ideas to make a little knitted village. but i will most likely clothe the inhabitants.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Got to watch that properly later on.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> That is so cute. But the only surprise to me being American I just don't see the Brits being this relaxed. Always thought of them being stiff upper lip wouldn't do such things. I like this a lot hope there is more.


lol! you don't know a lot of British


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! you don't know a lot of British


Just think of Benny Hill and some of the Carry On movies...!! Loved the cartoon done with knitting!!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I loved this, and agree, quite a lot of work.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG! That is too funny!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Very funny and very skillful. It must have taken ages to knit let alone come up with the story etc. It deserves being presented at Cannes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the morning chuckle!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

very funny ,details were brilliant ,loved it,Thank you for sharing


----------



## tlk (Aug 14, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! you don't know a lot of British


I agree with Gypsycream! I have a lot of relatives over there and they all have a very LARGE sense of humor like mine!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Just think of Benny Hill and some of the Carry On movies...!! Loved the cartoon done with knitting!!


I was going to say the same. Grew up with both and the Carry On movies are being shown on tv at this moment.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> That is so cute. But the only surprise to me being American I just don't see the Brits being this relaxed. Always thought of them being stiff upper lip wouldn't do such things. I like this a lot hope there is more.


I always thought it was the other way round - Americans were the prudes !!


----------



## Zelana (May 5, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> I always thought it was the other way round - Americans were the prudes !!


That's the impression I've got too.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful. I agree - its an award winner for sure.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed that. The knitting was so detailed.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic! Someone put a lot of time making that.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very cute, loved all the knitting too


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> so amusing! a lot of word-play and sight gags...
> 
> so much detail went into each character, object and setting. tattoos, ear-hairs, comb-overs, whiskers... really clever design. i love the snaps on the piggies. it has given me ideas to make a little knitted village. but i will most likely clothe the inhabitants.


i agree. so funny with clever word play....


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very enjoyable. So much going on, so many little details. Will have to watch it again. Thank you.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Very cute and clever


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## eithne (Oct 20, 2013)

Very funny and so clever.


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

I want the patterns! Naughty knits!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I never, what will they think of next?


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't think you know many Brits, Cathy47 .

Jenny x    :lol:


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, it tis! Tickled me funny bone!
~ Thank you ~


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant, wonderfully knit but they must have run out of wool for clothing !!. Most British people have a great sense of humour, although perhaps all you see are the snooty, stiff upper lip types often seen on television. Tessa28


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I so enjoyed these videos. Fascinated with knitting and animation. A great way to lighten my day. Sometimes we are just too serious.


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

Our family spent a fabulous year in the UK in the late '70s, and we found that Brits were less concerned about nudity on TV than on violence--different from the US. Love their sense of humor. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Too funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Fantastic! Someone put a lot of time making that.


I agree, very entertaining too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> That is so cute. But the only surprise to me being American I just don't see the Brits being this relaxed. Always thought of them being stiff upper lip wouldn't do such things. I like this a lot hope there is more.


Ever watch Benny Hill or Monty Python?


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

What a project! Loads of laughs and cool knitting too!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Just watched the "movie" wow very impressed with the whole thing, had quite a few giggles and what knitting, cant believe everything is knitted, all the fine details.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

This is great! Not only is it funny, but it makes us aware of how we really are underneath all our outer show. 
Imagine being the knitter for this - all those insects, teacups, plants, buildings - the work is just amazing. The exact right yarn and stitch for each thing: the bees' wings, the slug slime, the walls, the animals. The skill involved far outweighs the subject matter.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Zelana, This is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time!!!
I happen to love British humour! lovely, Thanks!!



Zelana said:


> In a cosy corner of England there are a couple of things the villagers are far too polite to mention. Everyone is naked and there's a huge double entendre in the room.
> In the world's first all knitted animation, nudinits are the quirky inhabitants of Woolly Bush, a village bursting with Britishness and bare bottoms.
> 
> Trailer
> ...


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

what a lot of fun and so much work thank you for sharing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

thank you for posting!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That was too funny. The details done on every little eh hum thing.  The lace curtains, quilt on the bed, wall charts at the Dr.'s office. Thanks for the funny.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love this! It is certainly unique, to say the least!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent....knitting!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

thank you for this. I am not feeling well the last two days and forgot my ills while watching this. Brilliant.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> That is so cute. But the only surprise to me being American I just don't see the Brits being this relaxed. Always thought of them being stiff upper lip wouldn't do such things. I like this a lot hope there is more.


You definitely got us wrong!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

How absolutely darling. Hope there is more.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

I loved this. Thank you for telling us about it.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I love those people....so clever


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Delightful! Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

How clever! Can't imagine the time involved in knitting all the characters, scenery and so forth. Wow!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

This just made my day! Wonderful! I am marveling in the amount of work to make the entire town and people and Critters! Absolutely the best thing I have seen today!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Absolutely great!
Love the knitting, love the British humor!!!


----------



## woollyvision (Nov 9, 2014)

I animated this. thank you for posting the link, and thank you everyone for the great comments. 
to see more and get updates, please like the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nudinits


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great Job .



woollyvision said:


> I animated this. thank you for posting the link, and thank you everyone for the great comments.
> to see more and get updates, please like the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nudinits


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

woollyvision said:


> I animated this. thank you for posting the link, and thank you everyone for the great comments.
> to see more and get updates, please like the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nudinits


Guess I love you then.....thank you for being so clever


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

Does the knitter belong to this forum? She should also be congratulated.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

jmeg said:


> Does the knitter belong to this forum? She should also be congratulated.


Too right, love him/her just as much


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

woollyvision said:


> I animated this. thank you for posting the link, and thank you everyone for the great comments.
> to see more and get updates, please like the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nudinits


And a heartfelt thanks. We don't get enough humor in this world.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

woollyvision said:


> I animated this. thank you for posting the link, and thank you everyone for the great comments.
> to see more and get updates, please like the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/nudinits


Did you do all the knitting too? I was amazed by the work and design skill that went into this. I watched it again today, plugging my laptop into the TV so I could see more of the detail. There is so much attention to the textures of things. I especially love the inside of the church. What an imagination to be able to design all these things too!


----------

